# EC-Council Network Administrator (ENSA)



## sanji-kun (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anyone here certified for ENSA? I would like to know how the questions would look like in general.ray:

I'm taking the course now in the modules are really different from CCNA.

The modules are very descriptive which I feel that there's no much hands-on.


----------

